# Your best Kung-Fu movie?



## Bushido (Jul 10, 2002)

I saw last week "Once upon a time in china" 1, 2, 3. The first is greally good, but the second is AWESOME!!!. Jet Li is the king. Boy he's fast. Looking at him is truly poetry in motion. In some fighting scene, I had goosebump!

Rent that film!

What is your favorite kung-fu movie?


-Bushido


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 18, 2002)

My favorite is "Shaolin Temple" w/Jet Li.  It was Jet Li's first movie, and all of the people fighting in the movie were Kung Fu champions in China (not actors).

All the action is real (no special effects, wires, sudden camera changes).


----------



## Dronak (Jul 18, 2002)

As a discussion about movies, shouldn't this be in the Sports Entertainment forum instead?  I haven't seen very many MA related movies (not a big movie fan in general), so I can't answer the question.


----------



## Chiduce (Jul 18, 2002)

Shaolin Temple Strikes Back! Great routines! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jul 21, 2002)

I have 3; Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon; Drunken Master; and Iron Monkey.


----------



## WTJune (Aug 2, 2002)

i like the following

Crounching tiger, Iron Monkey, kiss of the dragon, romeo must die, shanghigh noon....

ciao

wtjune


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 2, 2002)

right now, snake and crane with jackie chan is my favorite. its got a killer plot and storyline.


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *right now, snake and crane with jackie chan is my favorite. its got a killer plot and storyline. *





Jackie Chan has a new movie come out soon.  I think it calls Tuxedo.
My favorite MA actor is Jet Li, but I like Jackie Chan as well.

Min


----------



## YiLiJingLei (Aug 11, 2002)

I just rented KUNG PAO: ENTER THE FIST, which is now my current favorite Kung fu movie--it really sums up all of them in one goofy slop fest. Great laughs. It was ALMOST as funny as "THE ONE", except the plot in Kung Pao was more believable, and at least was INTENDED to be a comedy.
  Sorry to the Jet Li fans for the slag, but Li Lian Jie has too much potential as an acting martial artist for such ridiculous films that he's been in recently. I'd have to say Jet Li's best film is his first, SHAOLIN SSU, followed by WONG FEI HUNG (what most of us know as "Once Upon a Time in China"). I thought he played a great villian in Lethal Weapon 4, and Jet Li, for what my meager opinion's worth, carried that film single handed, even with Mel Gibson starring. Most of the rest of Jet Li's films are mildly amusing, some even annoying; to the point of if you rented one with a friend, you have to offer an emberrased apology to them after watching it. Jet Li has more than enough skill than to have to compensate by sensationalism on goofy wire-stunts. On a positive note, I am looking forward to Jet Li's current project, called HERO, directed by Zhang Ziyi, a truly great film director. 
   Oh, yeah, I liked Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, too (interestingly, Jet Li was supposed to star in the film, but Chow Yun Fat got the part because Jet took a year off filming after getting married/having a baby). Actually my favorite martial arts films are epics & novel translations; one is all in Chinese, no English translation/subtitles/dubbing yet, a 26 episode epic based on the SHUI HU ZHUAN, a classic Chinese Novel written in the 16th Century, the title of which is often translated as "The Water Margin", or "Outlaws of the Marsh", or (the Pearl S. Buck translation) "All Men are Brothers". I also really like the Star Wars Saga, which I consider both a great modern/futuristic Myth, and a wonderful martial arts epic.


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 11, 2002)

Zhang Ziyi is an actress and Zhang Yimou is the director that you was talking about. 
I am big fan of Jet Li's, but I don't know about Shaolin SSU, ( is this a whole name of the movie?)
I am a Netflix member and I put all Jet Li's movie on the watching list.  I have to say that some movies that he was in weren't good movies, but it doesn't bother me because I still can enjoy his fighting scenes; fantastic movement.
Still, my all time best Kung-Fu moive is Shaolin Temple.  And I am looking forward to see Hero (Ying Xiong).

Min :asian:


----------



## YiLiJingLei (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi, Min, 
   Thank you for the correction. Duh, sorry for the misprint--it was late when I posted last night--thank you for catching my type-o. Zhang Ziyi is the attractive young starlet in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. The Director I was TRYING to refer to, but tripped over my own fingers, was Zhang YiMou. Thanks for the save. 
   By the way, "Shaolin Ssu" means "Young Forest Temple". It was Jet Li's first film, from 1982 (I think Li Lian Jie was 18 years old when it was filmed?), and despite the super low budget and confusing editing, was a great film, nevertheless. As I mentioned before, I also am eagerly anticipating Ying Xiong ("Hero"), and hope that Jet Li is able to redeem himself, show us more of the quality he's capable of, and make up for some of his more recent projects that beg to be ridiculed. Which is unfortunate, because I also think Jet Li is cool, seems to be a very nice fellow, and works very hard on the sub-standard projects he's been handed so far. So, the irony is that at the same time I berate some of his films, I want to apologize to him. I thought "Kiss of the Dragon" started out interestingly enough, and had the most promise of his recent films, but somewhere around the 2nd act (the middle of the film), they seemed to have disgarded the plot they were trying to build, and the film just kind of unwound & crumbled. 
   The subplot that Jet Li inserted in "The One" (the Xingyi vs. Bagua conflict, which I liked, because those are the martial arts I've been studying) was more interesting than the disappointingly ridicoulous 'Time Machine meets Highlander' formula of the original script--despite the interesting special effects, the concept & plot of the film sunk the expensive effects, over-the-top-action, and actors that desperately struggled to keep it afloat. 
   So, to Jet Li, here's to your redemption--we're hoping you & your next film(s) shine.


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 12, 2002)

:asian:  
Thank you Dennis for the information.   Unfortunately, Netflix doesn't have the copy of Young Forest Temple.   I guess I have to rent it. 
Funny, I have always thought that Shaolin Temple is Jet Li's first movie; I guess I was wrong about it.
I might wrong about this, the movie Hero (Ying Xiong) is direcor Zhang Yimou's first action movie and it's target is next years' Oscar awards.  
I wish them (Zhang Yimou, Jet Li and Zhang Ziyi) the best!

Min


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 12, 2002)

The best one ever, for me, has to be 'The Young Master' with Jackie Chan, the fight at the end it just phenomanal!

'Snake and Crane Arts of Shaolin' with Jackie Chan is also cool, and the 'Legend of Fon Sai Yuk' ones with Jet Li are great too.

Ian.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2002)

(Drum Roll)

"Master Killer" (I hope I have the title correct). I thought the plot was cool, as well as the action scenes.


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *(Drum Roll)
> 
> "Master Killer" (I hope I have the title correct). I thought the plot was cool, as well as the action scenes. *




Shaolin Master Killer?


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2002)

yea...I think so.


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 6, 2004)

One of the best early Jack Chans is Snake and the Eagle´s Shadow where he learns oves off a stray cat he adopts.
My son´s current favourite is Yoga and Kung Fu girl. This has the ultmate in contortionist Kung Fu moves!


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *(Drum Roll)
> 
> "Master Killer" (I hope I have the title correct). I thought the plot was cool, as well as the action scenes. *



Master Killer is a very good movie! 

However it can't compare with my favorite right now, Drunken Master w/ Jackie Chan. Not to be confused with Legend of the Drunken Master which is a pretty recent movie(1994??) not bad itself either, but this is an older one called Drunken Master, I think 1980-ish. 

7sm


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *:asian:
> Thank you Dennis for the information.   Unfortunately, Netflix doesn't have the copy of Young Forest Temple.   I guess I have to rent it.
> Funny, I have always thought that Shaolin Temple is Jet Li's first movie; I guess I was wrong about it. *


You're both right.  Shaolin Ssu and Shaolin Temple are the same movie.

Hero is my personal favorite.  I just hope that they don't butcher it when they dub it for U.S. release.


----------



## CloudChaser (Feb 8, 2004)

anyone seen Shaolin:The Wheel of Life?  it basically showcases the skills of shaolin monks as they tour the country... amazing performances and the money goes for the upkeep of their temples, i believe...


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CloudChaser _
> *anyone seen Shaolin:The Wheel of Life?  it basically showcases the skills of shaolin monks as they tour the country... amazing performances and the money goes for the upkeep of their temples, i believe... *



Yeah, pretty good, I actually got to see them in person. I wasn't extremely impressed in person, but the video I guess contains the very best of each thing.

7sm


----------



## CloudChaser (Feb 9, 2004)

so why weren't you too impressed with them, 7sm?  i guess they're not as flashy as in the movies?


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CloudChaser _
> *so why weren't you too impressed with them, 7sm?  i guess they're not as flashy as in the movies? *



Actually quite the contrary, they were very flashy. It was that they used cheap weapons, so they kept breaking them. They were doin cool stuff like bending spears off their throats and all, but I think I was just wanting to see more true fighting type stuff. they were very acrobatic, very good at what they did. I'm not trying to say I was really just disapointed in them as a whole, I guess I could clarify it to say that I wanted theri performance to contain different elements, thats all.

I most certainly couldn't do it!!  

7sm


----------



## CloudChaser (Feb 9, 2004)

ah yes, variety is the spice of life!  i would have liked seeing more shaolin forms and less of the feats of strength and suppleness acts too...  

the staff form (my favorite!) as well as the other weapons forms shown in the Shaolin Temple movie were simply awe-inspiring! watching demos like that always gets me pumped up!!!

can anyone name a kung fu movie that best represents their particular style then?


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 15, 2004)

There are alot of mantis movies but most are really old and few are really good. I would enjoy seeing a more modern movie showcasing mantis kung fu. I would buy it out of principle probably.


----------



## Hariani (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm suprised that no-one has mentioned 'Prodigal Son'. In my opinion one of the best kung fu flicks ever made. Great acting, fight scenes, plot, and it has Sammo Hung in it.


----------



## kilo (Feb 24, 2004)

The Five Deadly Venoms is my favorite.


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2004)

This is so hard because I am a big Fan of Jet Li and Jackie Chan and also Bruce Lee! I think Fist of Fury is an awesome film!  He takes out these Japanese Bushido guys and there must be about 20 or 30 of them in the first scene! One of them he lifts their leg up and does and axe kick to the guy's leg and breaks it! Then He confronts the Japanese school and takes the whole class on with phenomenal speed and grace!
But one of his films he has done in the west is The Kiss of the Dragon where Jet fights these twins and one of them is nearly 7ft tall!


----------



## Matt Bernius (Feb 26, 2004)

As far as movies:
- Enter the Dragon (and Return of The Dragon) - you have to appreciate both of these

- New Fist of Fury - possibly the best Jet Li film ever

- Drunken Master II - possibly the best pure Kung Fu Jackie Chan film (though Wheels on Meals and Dragons Forever feature his best individuals fights IMHO).

- Ong Bak - Yes I realize it's Thai, but it you haven't seen this film YOU MUST! It manages to showcase incredible fighting and stunt work and keep it in the frame work of Thai fighting.


As for Wheel of Life and wanting to see fighting... forget about it. This isn't real Shaolin that they are doing. It's essentially government Wu Shu. And that isn't about fighting. It's only about acrobatics. Shaolin in China is dead (or at least underground). Anyting that comes out of the current "temple" is pure propoganda.

- Matt


----------



## InvisibleFist (Feb 26, 2004)

The BEST kung fu movie of ALL TIME is Drunken Master II, aka "Legend of Drunken Master."  Jackie chan doing 8 drunken immortals, choreographed by Lau Gar Leug, and some real nice Choy li Fut...what more could you want.  

Second best is Chinese Ghost story...but thats not really a Kung Fu movie.


----------



## CloudChaser (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone see Bulletproof Monk with Chow Yun Fat???  i thought that movie was entertaining to watch!

and speaking of more cheezy fun, everyone check out a 1992 movie called AMERICAN SHAOLIN starring Reese Madigan!  there's even a hilarious scene where the new shaolin monks in training are singing rock n roll! (guess who's to blame for this outburst of appalling behavior?) wheeeeeee!!!


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 3, 2004)

CloudChaser said:
			
		

> anyone see Bulletproof Monk with Chow Yun Fat??? i thought that movie was entertaining to watch!


Yeah, that was a pretty entertaining movie, not neccessarily good kung fu, but entertaining deffinatly.

7sm


----------



## RHD (Mar 3, 2004)

Master Killer, hands downs all time best kung fu movie, with Last Hurrah for Chivalry a close second.
Mike


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2004)

CloudChaser said:
			
		

> anyone see Bulletproof Monk with Chow Yun Fat???  i thought that movie was entertaining to watch!
> 
> and speaking of more cheezy fun, everyone check out a 1992 movie called AMERICAN SHAOLIN starring Reese Madigan!  there's even a hilarious scene where the new shaolin monks in training are singing rock n roll! (guess who's to blame for this outburst of appalling behavior?) wheeeeeee!!!



I've seen these films and the choreography is amazing! The American Shaolin film was quite funny aswell!


----------



## Matt Bernius (Mar 4, 2004)

Tony said:
			
		

> I've seen these films and the choreography is amazing! The American Shaolin film was quite funny aswell!



Tony,

No offense but if you think the choreography in Bulletproof Monk was amazing, you probably need to spend more time renting more Martial Arts films.

- Matt


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Well I loved the movie Hero

has anyone seen it

http://www.hero-movie.jp/phase2/

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah, and Shaolin Soccer wasn't too bad either


7sm


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt Bernius said:
			
		

> Tony,
> 
> No offense but if you think the choreography in Bulletproof Monk was amazing, you probably need to spend more time renting more Martial Arts films.
> 
> - Matt



No offense taken! Bulletproof monk was a good film considering the actors apart from Chow Yun Fat had no previous Martial Arts training, so thats what made it amazing! Most of the films I rent are Martial Arts films! I have a big collection of videos and Dvds that taking up a lot of the space in my house!
I have to say I am a big fan of Jet Li! Since the first time I saw him he became number 1 in my eyes. I am also a big fan of Bruce Lee, but I guess Jet and Bruce merely have different styles, but both just as awesome!
I have now for the first time seen Crouching Tiger hidden dragon and wow what a film, great storyline too! I rented 3 dvd martial Arts films and that was one of them! I also rented Invincible and Kung Pow!
I know Bulletproof Monk can't compare to the other films I have seen and all the other ones I haven't seen but bearing in mind it was made by Hollywood it wasn't too bad!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Tony

You bring up an interesting point about Chow Yun Fat.

Remember the movie Dragon, the Bruce Lee Story.
I remember watching on the DVD the commentaries and they specifically said they looked for a person that was not a martial artist but an actor. They had said they had problems before getting a martial artist to act. 
But it seems as if they did a fantastic job getting an actor to portray a martial artist. I thought he was awesome. It was a great movie.

I also loved Bulletproof Monk.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Tony said:
			
		

> No offense taken! Bulletproof monk was a good film considering the actors apart from Chow Yun Fat had no previous Martial Arts training, so thats what made it amazing! Most of the films I rent are Martial Arts films! I have a big collection of videos and Dvds that taking up a lot of the space in my house!
> I have to say I am a big fan of Jet Li! Since the first time I saw him he became number 1 in my eyes. I am also a big fan of Bruce Lee, but I guess Jet and Bruce merely have different styles, but both just as awesome!
> I have now for the first time seen Crouching Tiger hidden dragon and wow what a film, great storyline too! I rented 3 dvd martial Arts films and that was one of them! I also rented Invincible and Kung Pow!
> I know Bulletproof Monk can't compare to the other films I have seen and all the other ones I haven't seen but bearing in mind it was made by Hollywood it wasn't too bad!


----------



## CloudChaser (Mar 4, 2004)

i've got the Hero hong kong dvd import and i agree that it's a superb film!  deep storyline, well choreographed fight scenes, and spectacular use of color imagery/symbolism throughout...  a martial arts must-have for your video collection!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				CloudChaser said:
			
		

> i've got the Hero hong kong dvd import and i agree that it's a superb film!  deep storyline, well choreographed fight scenes, and spectacular use of color imagery/symbolism throughout...  a martial arts must-have for your video collection!


----------



## CloudChaser (Mar 5, 2004)

another movie i highly recommend is Iron and Silk... a young american teaches English in China for a few years and in the meantime, learns more about Chinese culture and martial arts than he ever expected...

the great Pan Qingfu plays himself and there's an impressive scene of him demonstrating a spear form!  wowza...


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 7, 2004)

CloudChaser said:
			
		

> another movie i highly recommend is Iron and Silk... a young american teaches English in China for a few years and in the meantime, learns more about Chinese culture and martial arts than he ever expected...
> 
> the great Pan Qingfu plays himself and there's an impressive scene of him demonstrating a spear form! wowza...


Yes, very good movie and even better book, but its not neccesarily about MA but more about the teachers experiences.

7sm


----------



## geometry (Mar 25, 2004)

warriors two
the prodigal son
iron monkey
five deadly venoms

my favourite fighter is leun kar lan aka beardy..


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 25, 2004)

I have to vote for Master Killer.  After that I have to vote for Kwoon.


----------

